# Masuren - Polen



## MaxK (28. Mai 2011)

In ein paar Wochen geht es für mich nach Polen, um genauer zu sein in die Masuren. Unser Hotel, bzw Pension liegt direkt am See und muss sehr klein und weit außerhalb sein. 
Nun habe ich überlegt ein paar Angelsachen mitzunehmen und wollte mich mal erkundigen, was es zu dieser Jahreszeit gerne beisst und was ich wohl mitnehmen sollte...
Bin leider nicht so Süßwasser erfahren, war bisher meistens Meeresangeln 
Bin über jeden Tip dankbar!

Grüße
Max


----------



## Ein_Angler (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Masuren - Polen*

Hast du keine Ortsangabe? Aber egal, Boote leihen müsste günstig sein sofern vorhanden oder ein einheimischer leiht dir sein Boot für das gängige Zahlungsmittel Wodka. Fangen kannst du eigentlich alles von Friedfisch (Karausche, Schleie, Rotauge, Brassen, Karpfen) bis zum Räuber (Hecht, Barsch). Da die Seen dort zu grössten teil sandigen Boden haben ist mit Zandern eher weniger zu rechnen. Du kannst dort alles mögliche mit den einfachsten Ködern fangen weil die Fische dort keine HighTech Futter bzw. Köder gewöhnt sind. Mais, Wurm, Made mit Pose auf Friedfische sollte aber immer gehen.

Was genau wo geht kannst du in den Angelgeschäften (Sklep wedkarski) vor Ort erfahren.


----------



## MaxK (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Masuren - Polen*

Hallo,
danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort. Einen genauen Ortsnahmen habe ich, "Wikno". Wie der See genau heißt hab ich leider noch nicht rausgefunden...
Wenn ich das so lese, werd ich wohl die tage nochmal im Angelgeschäft vorbeischauen und mir noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zulegen.
Wenn ihr noch mehr Tips habt, immer her damit, vorallem was die Köderwahl angeht. Würde eher auf Räuber angeln, da mir das "aktivere" Angeln mehr Spaß macht.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Okon_Mario (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Masuren - Polen*

Hallo,

auf Hecht und Barsch ist im Juli/August lebender Köderfisch sehr gut (ist in Polen erlaubt). 

MfG

Okon_Mario


----------



## Roosterfish (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Masuren - Polen*

Die Beiträge hier sind ja schon etwas älter. Hat jemand Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren. Was ist zu empfehlen?
Wo bekommt man einen Angelschein?
Ich habe für dieses Jahr Ende August eine Reise nach Masuren geplant.

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## uwe2855 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Masuren - Polen*

Infos über Masuren hatte ich damals auch vergeblich gesucht. Also bin ich selber hingefahren.

Reisebericht aus 2013 http://felchenfischer.fischerforum.ch/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1978

Reisebericht aus 2014: http://felchenfischer.fischerforum.ch/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=2097

Die Seen sind alle mit Schilf umsäumt. Vom Ufer kaum Chancen. Man braucht ein Boot. Wenn du hast, dann nehme ein Echolot mit. Verständigungsprobleme gibts kaum. Viele sprechen deutsch. Die Leute vor Ort sind sehr hilfsbereit und das Besorgen eines Angelscheins ist unproblematisch. Die Seen sind sehr groß und Fische gibt es natürlich viele. Aber sie springen einem nicht ins Boot. Man muss sich schon ein bisschen anstrengen. Aber Tipps bekommt man vor Ort, da viele Einheimische dort ebenfalls angeln. Meistens auf Hecht.
Die Gegend um Mikolaiken ist weniger interessant. Nur Trubel, viele Touristen und ein ziemlich teures Plaster. Ich war am Darginsee: glasklares Wasser, Ruhe und Natur pur.
Ich will hier nicht alles schreiben. Bei weiteren Fragen schick mir eine PN.

Uwe


----------



## Zanderblues (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Masuren - Polen*

Hier geht es nicht speziell über die Masuren aber kannst dir ja mal einen überblick verschaffen. Die Antworten von SP-Angler sind meiner Meinung nach top!http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310661


----------

